
PyCon: Everybody Pays - pmoriarty
http://jessenoller.com/blog/2011/05/25/pycon-everybody-pays
======
draw_down
Certainly easier to do it that way, but it seems crappy to make speakers pay.
They donate a lot of time to prepare and rehearse a talk.

